# are the characters of movie"Nine" the enneagram



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i recently watched it and it seemed a bit like the characters might of been the enneagram type, 8 and 2 fit quite well, anyone else think so?


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

That is such a good movie. Depressing, but good. And I think that you could be right, most of the characters do seem to fit their respective Enneagram types. 1, 2, 5, 7, 8 and 9 especially.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Is it this film? Nine (2009)


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

No, he's talking about this one.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't believe I never heard of this movie. The trailer looked good....


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Just to clear things up, the movie was "9".... I normally wouldn't be so picky, but there was a chick flick that came out the same year with the name "Nine."

The Wikipedia article has a character list with explanations. Seems like most of them do line up somewhat with a few exceptions (3 is the biggest exception in my opinion - possibly 7 as well).


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

*bumped*
my mom watches this movie like, almost every day, and I've considered that. 
Most if not all, kind of act respective to the enni types
1 is the leader and a rule follower
I think 2 and 5 could have been inverted. 2 is the scholar while 5 is the healer. 
3 and 4, don't really speak; and 4 could probably be switched with 6, but idk about 3, there's not 3 like character from what I've seen
7 is very 7 like
8 is very 8 like
and 9 is very 9 like. He's kind of the mediator of the group. Brings everyone together.
So I'm guessing it wasn't intended to be about enni, but it just so happened that some coincided


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing! 7, 8, 1, and 9 certainly seemed like it.


----------

